
Rubymotion is now free - piyushpr134
http://www.rubymotion.com/download/starter/
======
MrBra
Eh, they kept the price so high for all this time and now that Xamarin has
become free they decided to offer it free, (but still: "Non-customizable
splash screen. iOS and Android stable versions only.Support for OS X, watchOS
and tvOS not included").

Probably a bit too late guys?

